# Multiple Website Hosting



## toms88 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Folks

I have a domain network at home and the domain mydomain.com. I am hosting one website from my webserver in IIS and then multiple applications that have a web console. How can i setup my network to allow my main site "www.mydomain.com" work on port 80 but also the web applicatins such as my Spiceworks Help desk which is running on a different server. I also have a uTorrent server running on the Webserver (currently on different ports). Basically il need 2 or 3 of my sites externally accessible without having to use VPN. I have seen host-headers mentioned but as only one of my sites is running in IIS where could i configure this?


----------

